# Hamilton Giant Auction



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Hamilton is holding their Giant auction and show at the Waterdown Legion on Sunday October 2nd. The only change this year is that it will be a cash auction. The show has cash prizes and if you have good fish bring them out. [I like competition]. We will be having a draw for a Bow Front Tank with tickets $2.00 each or 3 for $5.00. We also have the best snack bar with Carla's now famous Chilli Dogs. Lots of good and unusual fish and supplies.

If you miss it you will miss the best auction in Canada.

Check the web site for forms and details. http://hdas.ca/?page_id=47


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Bwhiskered said:


> If you miss it you will miss the best auction in Canada.


I'll be there! Bringing some plants and items for the aution too.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be there. Bringing some fist for show and cash for auction.

Will, what are you bringing? And BTW, if someone is bringing dry ferts, I'm up for it.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Mostly some common plants grown in the 10 Gallon and 75 Gallon, and whatever tanks/goods I test/cleanup, and decide to bring.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Never been to a fish auction, and htis is MUCH closer than London... Going to have to try and check this one out!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> Never been to a fish auction, and htis is MUCH closer than London... Going to have to try and check this one out!


Well then you will have to check it out!!!

Will be there got the day off just for it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Would love to go this year....but dont have a means of transportation...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hitch, are you part of a Toronto fishclub? You could talk to your neighboring fish-hobbyist to get a carpool.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

no, not presently. But I have been meaning to put up a thread about looking for a carpool.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitch said:


> no, not presently. But I have been meaning to put up a thread about looking for a carpool.


Well what is taking you soo long???


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

no time really. even if I join, I dont have the time to go to the meetings.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

what is taking you so long- to put up a carpool thread...?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hahahaha.....good call...I was actually tossing back and forth about where best to put a thread like this.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Probably right here in this subforum, with a link to both this thread, and the Carpool thread, in your signature.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Definitely going again this year  I always love the Hamilton auctions. Whoever can make it I'd recommend stopping by


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Hitch come and bring some of your awesome plecos. Got any fry to sell? Lots of good homes for them


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Dis said:


> Hitch come and bring some of your awesome plecos. Got any fry to sell? Lots of good homes for them


sadly I dont have any plecos or fry to sell. But there will be some very nice plecos at the auction brought by some of our fellow hobbyists.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I was wondering if I will be able to find something like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2837057871_a5c2b21a6c.jpg

It is a Pinoy Ghost.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

george said:


> I was wondering if I will be able to find something like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2837057871_a5c2b21a6c.jpg
> 
> It is a Pinoy Ghost.


I doubt it but you never know what people will bring. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

george said:


> I was wondering if I will be able to find something like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2837057871_a5c2b21a6c.jpg
> 
> It is a Pinoy Ghost.


Maybe next year... http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=211665#post211665


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to be there. How can we recognize each other?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

george said:


> I'm going to be there. How can we recognize each other?


I'll be the one imitating Dave Hester, and outbiding you for rainbows. YEEUAAP!


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm so glad someone mentioned him, I've been watching that show a lot lately and when I remembered the fish auction that's all I could think of


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Can someone bring me some MTS? Thanks.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I think all of us GTAA members can get a school bus to bring us there LOL


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

So this is in one full week from Today,* so who is coming?*

*If you are interested in coming, to buy, sell, and/or show fish/plants, but don't have a drive or want to offer one, post here, people will surely appreciate it. *

Some details:

It's an hour drive from Scarburough, 98% highway driving. Easy directions.

Doors open at 8:00am.

Fish Show entries must be submitted and tabled by 9:30 am.

Auction starts sharply at 10:00am.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Will, where are the directions again?

So I think I am bringing Hitch and Bigfishy but I still need to make sure I can make it. I have a small dr. apt thing but I doubt it would be so soon. 

Anyways... If I take out the baby seat I should have one more space for anyone who needs a lift! I'll make sure I bring the cooler in the trunk in case anyone has live fish. We could split gas four ways to make it easier as well


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I will bring some styrofoam and cardboard boxes _to put in the auction_ that will probably sell for a few dollars each for those that want to put their fish in an insulated container for the drive home.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Hey Will, where are the directions again?


Route one: ON-401 W and ON-403 W - 77.9 km, 57 mins

Route two: ON-403 W - 78.6 km, 58 mins

Really easy, just head west on 403W till you get to Waterdown Road Exit off the highway, turning Right (NW) onto Waterdown road, take this road till you Turn left onto Dundas St E/Regional Road 5, and then take the 2nd right onto Hamilton St N/Regional Road 508 (signs for Hamilton Street N).

turn left at the Home Hardware store, and right into the Waterdown Legion's parking lot. If you don't turn left at the Home Hardware, you'll see this view of the building as you drive past it on your left, lol.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a couple of large to small styro boxes which ill bring a few, if anyone needs them. (assuming we can fit them in the car). I am going to try not to buy too many fish so I wont even use up 1 box.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Im going also, no room for passengers, but plenty of space for goods that need to go or come back...

Dry goods and Hardware I can pick up the night before, you do the loading and unloading.

Call or PM

4167076861
Sean


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Did anyone make it to London? Man, it was packed! There was literally stuff falling off the tables there were so many bags to choose from. I ended up leaving after a couple of hours because there weren't enough chairs. Stayed long enough to get some plants though. If London is any indication, Waterdown is going to be crazy!

Lee


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am just curious for the show, it didn't mention the size of the show tank and the fish.

Is that mean we can bring like a 2ft ish long show Arowana? or some monster size monster fish?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> I am just curious for the show, it didn't mention the size of the show tank and the fish.
> 
> Is that mean we can bring like a 2ft ish long show Arowana? or some monster size monster fish?


If you bring your own container or show tank.

At last years Waterloo Show/Auction someone had brought a foot long flowerhorn and a footlong something fugly to show. Both were sold in the afternoon part of the Auction.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> If you bring your own container or show tank.
> 
> At last years Waterloo Show/Auction someone had brought a foot long flowerhorn and a footlong something fugly to show. Both were sold in the afternoon part of the Auction.


Awesome!



Ciddian said:


> Hey Will, where are the directions again?
> 
> So I think I am bringing Hitch and Bigfishy but I still need to make sure I can make it. I have a small dr. apt thing but I doubt it would be so soon.
> 
> Anyways... If I take out the baby seat I should have one more space for anyone who needs a lift! I'll make sure I bring the cooler in the trunk in case anyone has live fish. We could split gas four ways to make it easier as well


In the worst case scenario... "IF"... Ciddan can't make it...

I can take out my smart car and take Hitch with me, that's IF Ciddan can't come to the auction


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

The Goat will be there, say hi!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Will, are you referring to the guy who sold his FH for $10 after he won the show?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, that's what I said. Was that you?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

No Will, I was not the one to sell them. I would have bougth them as they were gorgeous and my wife wanted them. But I did not had a tank big enough for them.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone here going that will be selling shrimp there?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

There's always some shrimp, snails and crays, though maybe not the most high end $$$ grades of certain shrimp.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If my son will help me this weekend, I will be bringing tanks and equipment. I have:

2 * 20 gallons
1 * 15 gallon
2 * 10 gallons
5 * #5 sponge filters
canister filters, heaters, lights and stuff.

I have a tiny car and probably won't be able to fit it all


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

TBemba said:


> If my son will help me this weekend, I will be bringing tanks and equipment. I have:
> 
> 2 * 20 gallons
> 1 * 15 gallon
> ...


Do you have an eheim 2213?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

getochkn said:


> Anyone here going that will be selling shrimp there?


I believe Anna/bettaforu said she will be bringing some.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

PS, I'm not sure if it's enforced, as I've seen some used filters and tanks/stands there before (going cheap), but the site says only New Drygoods are permitted. http://hdas.ca/?page_id=47 You could contact AUCTION CHAIRPERSON: CARLA MacDONALD [email protected] to verify?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Everything is a go for me so far!  My scheduled appointment isnt till next year woot! 

Hitch, Bigfishy I'll PM you or PM me with details.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Everything is a go for me so far!  My scheduled appointment isnt till next year woot!
> 
> Hitch, Bigfishy I'll PM you or PM me with details.


sweet!! good to hear appoint went well!

and ya, let me know what your plan is, my sched is more of less flexible.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I will be bringing some shrimp and dwarf orange crays.

The rules changed from a couple of years ago but may not have been up dated on our web. Tanks up to 30 gallons may be auctioned and used hobby related equipment in good useable condition. [No old half burnt light tubes and pails of old dirty gravel.]

This is the first year that it will be a cash only auction. This is partly do to our treasurer being out of the country and to speed things up at the end.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Omg.. I need to bring a good dose of self control I can already tell LOL


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> I will be bringing some shrimp and dwarf orange crays.
> 
> The rules changed from a couple of years ago but may not have been up dated on our web. Tanks up to 30 gallons may be auctioned and used hobby related equipment in good useable condition. [No old half burnt light tubes and pails of old dirty gravel.]
> 
> This is the first year that it will be a cash only auction. This is partly do to our treasurer being out of the country and to speed things up at the end.


Thanks for the update, I wasn't sure, but had seen small tanks and equipment in reasonable shape. Most of my stuff is in acceptable condition. I will be selling my house soon and want to clean up. everything was up and running last week.

No eheim for sale,I plan on keeping them, for now


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Hitch; Are you bringing any plecos to the auction?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Bob,

unfortunately no, I dont really have anything I could bring. Plus, this is only my second auction, so I want to get use to the auction environment as a buyer before becoming a seller.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Is it cold? I want to bring out my canada goose


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be there you guys! Just look for the chick with the bells on. XD I'll be pretty glued to Hitch and Bigfishy, hope people say hi


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Ciddian;213023 hope people say hi :D[/QUOTE said:


> I will, your the only one of the three of you that I will hopefully recognize.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

i'll be the guy with the orange hat. 

Is the Hamilton auction bigger than the London auction? 
I went to the London auction last Sunday and got a few goodies. I was impressed!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The only auction bigger than the Hamilton auction is Durham's in the spring. That is because it only costs the seller a buck a bag to auction an item. I have seen people put in high quality bettas several on every table with a few going at high prices and the rest going for as low as a buck a bag. It over fills the auction and their greed is rewarded with giveaway prices for quaIity fish. I find putting in more than 3 bags of the same item kills the price. Hamilton's fall auction is the first and and biggest in the Golden Horseshoe. We usually have a larger and a more diverse selection than later auctions.

Stop by and say hi. I'll be the guy selling tickets on the bow front tank.

Charlie


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Bwhiskered said:


> The only auction bigger than the Hamilton auction is Durham's in the spring. That is because it only costs the seller a buck a bag to auction an item. I have seen people put in high quality bettas several on every table with a few going at high prices and the rest going for as low as a buck a bag. It over fills the auction and their greed is rewarded with giveaway prices for quaIity fish. I find putting in more than 3 bags of the same item kills the price. Hamilton's fall auction is the first and and biggest in the Golden Horseshoe. We usually have a larger and a more diverse selection than later auctions.
> 
> Stop by and say hi. I'll be the guy selling tickets on the bow front tank.
> 
> Charlie


Ack! I am planning to offload all my assassin snails. Like 100 of them. I sure hope it doesn't go down to $1 a bag. That would really suck 
Maybe I shouldn't have dump my plants after all.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Ack! I am planning to offload all my assassin snails. Like 100 of them. I sure hope it doesn't go down to $1 a bag. That would really suck  Maybe I shouldn't have dump my plants after all.


Last spring the auction had a few bags of these. I think they were bagged in dozens. If you brought four bags of them you could get rid of half your overstock in one go and that's pretty great. 

There were also bags of apples, mystery, spixies and such.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Maaaannn.. end of the month time sucks! Rent....or fish goodies? LOL


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like I'll be able to make it to this one. I'll be the guy trying to stay awake under the "T" style Blue Jays Hat. I've got a new 120 g to stock.

Hey, Scotmando. Did you were the orange cap in London? Were you in the second last row? If so, I was standing a couple of rows behind you.

Lee


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone know the price range for things? I'm looking for a crap load of plants for all three of my tanks.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ThaChingster said:


> Does anyone know the price range for things? I'm looking for a crap load of plants for all three of my tanks.


If you stay right to the end, you could pickup some ridiculous deals. All day there will be some good deals mixed in with some bidding wars.

Given that it's an auction it can be somewhat unpredictable.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Will said:


> If you stay right to the end, you could pickup some ridiculous deals. All day there will be some good deals mixed in with some bidding wars.
> 
> Given that it's an auction it can be somewhat unpredictable.


hands off to those L24 & L25 pleco, they will be mine!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Lee_D said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it to this one. I'll be the guy trying to stay awake under the "T" style Blue Jays Hat. I've got a new 120 g to stock.
> 
> Hey, Scotmando. Did you were the orange cap in London? Were you in the second last row? If so, I was standing a couple of rows behind you.
> 
> Lee


Ya that was me in the orange (KNVB Holland) cap! I got some good stuff in London. I'll be at the Hamilton auction as well.

You going as well? Let me know what your wearing. Its nice to put a face to a forum member and fellow enthusiast.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Ack! I am planning to offload all my assassin snails. Like 100 of them. I sure hope it doesn't go down to $1 a bag. That would really suck
> Maybe I shouldn't have dump my plants after all.


I was just reading the site again, and it says the money will be divided 70/30


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

who is bringing the l24 and l25?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Dis said:


> who is bringing the l24 and l25?


no one would be


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

lol i was trying to figure out what bigfishy was saying


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey!

Will said the auction can be *UNPREDICTABLE*...

and this is my first time...

so I am hoping...

I can get...

L24 & L25 Catus Pleco
Lince Catfish
P14 Stingray
Albino Sturgeon
"True" Siamese Tiger Datnoid
Fogo / Flame Red Peacock Bass


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

haha a sincere goodluck!  im hoping for some L134s but I doubt anyone will be selling them. See you guys tomorrow.

Senan


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiya all...I will be there with Bettas, both in the Show and Auction and prices have been discounted for the Thai imports, so go look and if you see one you like come ask me. I have the list with me. I will discount 10% for purchases of more than 1 

These are the ones you have seen me post for the last month or so, they are imported direct so prices are extremely good for the quality of these Bettas!

I will have the small blue morph dwarf crays there...these are only about 1 inch long and live happily in any tank. Geez they are breeding like crazy in my 5 gallon...just saw several tiny blue ones yesterday, but can't catch them  I will have 8 of them offered in the auction no minimum bid, so grab them up if you want them....they will not look quite as blue as they usually are as they are extremely stressed at being put in a container, but they are and can produce blue babies. Sorry I cannot tell male/female you will just have to take your chances on 2 of them.

Also bringing 3 sets of Angels....2 are pearlscale platinums, 2 are gold platinum pearlscales, and 3 are green Leopard Zebras....all are approx Dollar size, and are very healthy and beautiful 

Plants for shrimp tanks, dragon lace rock (great for shrimps) lava rocks, driftwood....undergravel filter, vacuums etc.

I am going to bring some SHRIMP grab bags they will be $20 each and will contain at least 5 shrimps some are high grade CRS and some plants/moss for the tank. 

Don't miss out on these grab bags, I am cleaning out my CRS tanks so there is all different grades available, you won't know what you've got till you get them home, but you WON't be dissappointed!

See you there!


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Does anyone know the price range for things? I'm looking for a crap load of plants for all three of my tanks.


Well from my experience you get TONS of deals on plants if you stay till the end. I remember last time there was tons of java fern left and they couldn't get people to take it for even a dollar  I recall last time there wasa few plants that were stuck in bidding wars but if you wait till the end of the auction you can get sweet deals :3


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> I am going to bring some SHRIMP grab bags they will be $20 each and will contain at least 5 shrimps some are high grade CRS and some plants/moss for the tank.
> 
> Don't miss out on these grab bags, I am cleaning out my CRS tanks so there is all different grades available, you won't know what you've got till you get them home, but you WON't be dissappointed!
> 
> See you there!


Oooo grab bags  I have a good feeling this auction will be better than last October


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Angelic said:


> Well from my experience you get TONS of deals on plants if you stay till the end. I remember last time there was tons of java fern left and they couldn't get people to take it for even a dollar  I recall last time there wasa few plants that were stuck in bidding wars but if you wait till the end of the auction you can get sweet deals :3


Alright, I'll be there for the last few hours to pick up some deals 
If it's cold, expect me and my puffy jacket to be there.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dis said:


> haha a sincere goodluck!  im hoping for some L134s but I doubt anyone will be selling them. See you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Senan


I think it cost $35 each at Dragon King Aquarium (the place beside Gold Garden)



ThaChingster said:


> Alright, I'll be there for the last few hours to pick up some deals
> If it's cold, expect me and my puffy jacket to be there.


Bidding war with you @ the last few hours!!!!

!!!!!!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Bidding war with you @ the last few hours!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!







one word.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Someone please bring some _Staurogyne repens_ to put in the auction please.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Can someone bring me a shrimp net please? <3


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

2 am in the morning. Just finished turning my 75G upside down trying yo catch my inspector telcos. Broke a bunch of plastic tray that was housing my plants. Damn, I am going to fall asleep during the auction. Hope one of you guy/gal sit close to and poke me every time I snore.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> 2 am in the morning. Just finished turning my 75G upside down trying yo catch my inspector telcos. Broke a bunch of plastic tray that was housing my plants. Damn, I am going to fall asleep during the auction. Hope one of you guy/gal sit close to and poke me every time I snore.


Every year no matter what I do I get little to no sleep so i'll probable be falling asleep at the auction, as usual


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't even sleep...

woke @ 5am


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I woke up at 4 ='( I tried so hard to get sleep this time. I should really just assume I wont get any sleep


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, just had breakfast. And it's time to start packing up for me...

Zebrapleco, don't worry, Chingster and I will YEEEEEEAP you awake.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Leaving soon, see all of you guys there! 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

As soon as i got home I had a nap. I literally couldn't stay till the end  I actually didnt get anything besides that L333 pleco. I drove my friends and one of them got so much stuff I couldn't fit it because of course he won the tank  I found that there was a lot of calico plecos and java moss lol XD


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

HI guys/gals....just wanted to say thank you to all of you who came to the Auction/Show  It was soooo nice to finally meet a lot of the people I chat with on the forum.

I am finally home now, just going to grab some dinner and relax with a glass of wine and celebrate my wins today.

I am sooo excited to have won several classes with both the Bettas and my lovely CPO gal. Never thought she'd win!

Got lots of stuff for my Angel tanks, and am looking forward to the other 2 auctions/shows.

Again, great to meet and chat with you all, and thank you to the people who purchased Bettas/shrimps/crays/tanks from me either privately or thru the auction! You guys are the Best!


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Enjoy the L333, that was a good size one for the price. I got the smaller one earlier in the day and he/she is settling in now. Definitely wanted both of them but you were persistent.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Dis said:


> Enjoy the L333, that was a good size one for the price. I got the smaller one earlier in the day and he/she is settling in now. Definitely wanted both of them but you were persistent.


Didn't see the other one and that was you ? lol. What happened was my friends were getting so many things and that L333 was the only thing I wanted besides some plants and I didn't want to leave empty handed so I was all oh hell no I'm keeping this card up  He seems to be doing okay, how big was that smaller one?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

It was definitely GREAT!! great to finally put some faces and to the names and GREAT chatting with everyone!

Sorry if I left and didnt say bye to ya, after getting my corys I was too preoccupied with "how on Earth I was going to house them"..lol

And ya, we couldnt have stayed until the end, we were there at like 8ish, and stayed as late as table K.

Anywho, corys are finally dripping (Thanks Charlie for bringing them), and setting things up for the shrimps (Thanks Pam).

And of course, Thanks to Cid for driving me and Alex for coming along.

And and of course, all of those who came and said hi.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who went. Especially those that did not outbid me! And also those that bought my items! (I was #20, Bags labeled in blue sharpie)

Thanks to Pam who Stuck it up! & Paid out! for my Turquoise Rainbows! _lololololololololol!_

Booerns to nobody paying more than $1 each for a Seachem Phosphate Testkit and a bottle of Aquavitro Fuel! What a steal you got! I know Jerry is just going to resell the Fuel at his store! haha, should have gave it a minimum price I guess. Both items really were better off to go to an all marine auction.

Despite buying; 10 short stems of Rotala, Assassin Snails, Kyathit Danios, and some honeycomb catfish... I turned a profit. Odd coming home from an auction with cash _*and *_fish/plants in hand for once. Plus I got a free and totally badass "Gator Crossing" sign!!!

I can't beleive I missed the last bag of _Tatia perugaie_... I would have taken them... Wonder what they went for...

Had a great time. And nice to see that the Auction is growing.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Aggressive Agressive Bidding!

Everyone out bidded me by a mile

Gino and his brother outbidded me @ $180 on an Eheim 2080

I think it was Dis outbidded me @ $25 on a L333



so in the end, I didn't get anything...

In the other hand, Hitch and Ciddan make uses of their money and got a lot of goodies!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Guys! Finally home, got distracted with dripping fish but I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for being so nice! I am so sorry if I mixed anyone's names up D:

Thanks to Hitch and Bigfishy for coming with me. I was guaranteed to get lost if I went on my own :3 Plus we had an awesome nerd out time which made the drive go so fast!

My goal was to pick up one or two more discus but that didn't happen. I did -very- well however! Or at least in my eyes anyways 

I managed to pick up a healthy portion of java moss
2 peacock gobies
2 pearl crayfish 
2 Marble crayfish
Package of critter crumbs
4 Butterfly splitfin
2 more pencilfish
3 light coloured apples 

and some pandas and a male blue eye BN pleco from Hitch *JOY*

I am so sure I am forgetting something but MAN what a blast. I had major information overload..

Best thing was, I didnt get into crap like I thought I would! LOL


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

so Bob was receptive to your acquisitions? lol

also, my official tank # count has officially went up from 3.5 to 4. After a long time of fluctuation between 3-3.5...lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Ya! He said... "whaaatt where is the stuff I like" EG: Red tail catfish. Yea I need one of those like a kick to the face. X)

But I do think he's quietly excited about the crayfish additions :3

I luckly found my two extra breeders for now so noone eats eachother until I get some tanks set up.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry Bigfishy. the first L333 was around 2 inches or just over. Hoping to eventually get a colony that will breed.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

It was nice to see friends at the auction. And LOL, sorry Bigfishy I had nothing to do with the Eheim my brother Peter bought. He really wanted it. 
I got outbid on some items but I grabbed a couple of things.
Gino.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Will said:


> Thanks to Pam who Stuck it up! & Paid out! for my Turquoise Rainbows! _lololololololololol!_


The first bag I let go because I knew there was a second and I was determined to come home with it.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It was nice seeing everyone today. I got a few nice things and they're dripping still. 
I have a few more L333s at that size. 
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

It was an awesome day!!!! Thanks to those of you that did the carpool and came over for it. It was so nice to meet all of you and put some faces to names Cid, Hitch, Bigfishy, Peter Lee D. and Scott who did not wear his orange hat.  Great to see the regulars Hong, Matt, Gino, Ralph and brothers. Hope to see you at St. Catharines or next spring at Hamilton. Thanks to all those who ordered or purchased CC at the auction. 

Hitch no problem hope they do well for you!

I ended up with the rainbows, a curly val, a different crypt, a lotus plant and some of Charlie CRS to add to my colony. Another fishy friend brought me einsini and some glass lids I had ordered so it was a good day.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

It was amazing.

I ended up with things I wasn't planning for but it was well worth it.

I am also happy I was able to meet you all and run for some of you.

Not sure who brought the tank C13 but its in a impeccable condition. The tube for the AC was a bit cracked but nothing it could not be fixed. If it was sold by someone from here, THANK YOU.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

george said:


> It was amazing.
> 
> I ended up with things I wasn't planning for but it was well worth it.
> 
> I am also happy I was able to meet you all and run for some of you.


It was nice meeting you, George! You were the only person I recognized or talked to haha. 
And thanks for running for us, the auction wouldn't be the same without you 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*never been*

just wondering.... was the auction only for FW stuff?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

azotemia said:


> just wondering.... was the auction only for FW stuff?


Yeah, pretty much all FW. Only thing I saw for SW was a book and a couple big bags of sand 

By the way, it was nice meeting the people who I did =P I only really talked to Cid (who's really nice  ) for like, two seconds but I never know what to say when I talk to people I don't really know hehe


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya some of the items were an eye opener, and went for much more than I anticipated.

Does anyone know who was it that bought all/most of the large anubias barteris? Of all of the bags, I jotted down 3 nice ones and hoped to get 1, but was out bit every time...


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Does anyone know who was it that bought all/most of the large anubias barteris? Of all of the bags, I jotted down 3 nice ones and hoped to get 1, but was out bit every time...


That was me.....


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Bantario said:


> That was me.....


Are you kidding me? I didn't even recognize you. You sure you want all of them? Lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Bantario said:


> That was me.....


Serious? Your the person in white shirt?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

He was the person who was sitting next to the white shirt


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hitch said:


> Ya some of the items were an eye opener, and went for much more than I anticipated.
> Does anyone know who was it that bought all/most of the large anubias barteris? Of all of the bags, I jotted down 3 nice ones and hoped to get 1, but was out bit every time...


Such is an auction though. I even missed an item that I inteded to buy no matter the price, just came and went while I was talking I guess.

The anubias on the last 5 or so tables were going for 1-4 bucks.

I thought the "breeding" pairs and trios of Anubias were hilarious.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya thats true, Im just glad no one els was crazy about Corydoras weitzmani, so I got all of them at a very good price.

And ya, I saw all of the anubias. What I was originally planning to do is to get 1 large one and use it as a center piece for my 7gal cube tank (also wanted a large one so that some of the leaves would stick out). So only 3 were large enough for my purpose.

I also found the auctioneers hilarious when they were doing to the anubias, first time I hear them being referred to as breeding pairs..lol

what were you planning to get?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've always had trouble sexing Anubias I guess.... 

I was hoping on picking up 3 more Tatia Perugaie. There were four bags of them in the auction, one single, followed by three bags of three. I watched the first fish go for $10. Decided to try to get three for under $30.

I ran to the bank in the rain, Zuh!, found the ATM in the Legion lobby after I got back. ZuhZUH!

I pulled a Dave Hester and Yeaaahpped myself into a bag of three for $26. Another bag went for $34, and I missed the last bag...?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The bags of 3 T. perugaie (with the taped up corners are Charlies). So give him a shout if you want 3 more and see if he has any left.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> I can't even sleep...
> woke @ 5am





Angelic said:


> I woke up at 4 ='( I tried so hard to get sleep this time. I should really just assume I wont get any sleep





Will said:


> Well, just had breakfast. And it's time to start packing up for me...
> 
> Zebrapleco, don't worry, Chingster and I will YEEEEEEAP you awake.


Wow, then you guys/gals must be really exited about the auction. Or are you insomians?

As for the auction was great because we have so many GTA people there. I am really surprised right now that there were so many GTAers. I wish I could have said hi or at the very least shake your hand. But unless I have a picture in my hand, I am terrible at regconizing people. One of these days, we should book a room next to an auction so we can all meet up and chat and get to know one another.
It was a terrible morning for me, I woke up late. My little inspector pleco managed to find this little corner in my fry catcher that my net can't reach. Then I found out that I didn't just have 100 assassin snails. I actually have more than 200. My printer ran out of sticker paper. My car was empty on gas. Just when I was about to enter the hightway. I discouver that the Google map use the toll highway instead of normal road. So I have to make a uturn to pick up my GPS. Then while almost at Hamilton, the GPS points me to the toll highway again . So I have to exit at Dundas St and then the GPS takes me on this local road.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ooo sorry to hear about your morning. 

and I was originally planning to get up at like 5:30 to pack up some snails, but I couldnt wake up until like 6:15. So it was a frantic 45 min to get ready...lol. That at least woke me up though...lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, but it was all good once I got there. ... well mostly good.
I mistaken betta (Ann) for Pam. I mistaken some one for Matt and then mistaken Matt for some one else at first. (Like I said, I am really terrible at recognizing people.) I forgot what Charlie looked liked because I haven't seen him for years. And was expecting to look for a guy with more white hair, but it turns out he hasn't age one bit.
After that, I was a bit withdrawn because I'll must have begin to look like I was some crazy guy running around asking "Do you post in GTA?" ...
I was really surprise that some of the regulars haven't forgetten about me though. I haven't been to an auction for almost 2 years now.

As for the stuff. I am happy with the price I got for my inspector plecos. It's what I expected for an auction. But I am also envious about the prices the "long fin red marble calico bn pleco" (longest name ever) was getting. Meh is all I have to say. Almost everyone can breed a BN, but not everyone can breed an inspector pleco (BTW, inspector was the old name, the new name is actually hypancistrus contradens). But oh well, those plecos (lfrmcbnp) are popular.
Another popular one that was fetching higher than expected price where the yellow shrimp. I wonder if they realized it's just another version of the red cherry shrimp.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Another popular one that was fetching higher than expected price where the yellow shrimp. I wonder if they realized it's just another version of the red cherry shrimp.


What did the yellows end up going for? I was looking at them but didn't want to wait since I had been there early and there were still a few table letters away when I left. Plus I looked in the bags, and could only see maybe 1 female or two, the rest looked males and I already have 6 males, 1 female, so I'd like more females. Just curious what they ended up going for?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think in the auction a dozen went for like 25-30. It, the LF calicos, C. pygmeaus and orange dwarf crays all were eye openers and went for high prices.

Give Pam a shout, I got a bunch from her yesturday, check to see if she has any more available.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hitch said:


> The bags of 3 T. perugaie (with the taped up corners are Charlies). So give him a shout if you want 3 more and see if he has any left.


 Yeah, but I've bought fish from Charlie several times before. Just a couple weeks ago even. Almost 20 fish from him reside in our 75G. I could have asked him for them after I lost them at the last Spring auction, but part of the auction fun is trying to get the fish you want.



Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, then you guys/gals must be really exited about the auction. Or are you insomians?


 Waking up at 8 to have breakfast, get ready, and be there after 9ish isn't that bad...



Zebrapl3co said:


> As for the stuff. I am happy with the price I got for my inspector plecos. It's what I expected for an auction. But I am also envious about the prices the "long fin red marble calico bn pleco" (longest name ever) was getting. Meh is all I have to say. Almost everyone can breed a BN, but not everyone can breed an inspector pleco (BTW, inspector was the old name, the new name is actually hypancistrus contradens). But oh well, those plecos (lfrmcbnp) are popular.
> 
> Another popular one that was fetching higher than expected price where the yellow shrimp. I wonder if they realized it's just another version of the red cherry shrimp.


I think you just answered why Red Calicos can get bidding wars... they look great and sell and reproduce easily.

I think shrimp/crays are still on the rise in popularity this far out of the GTA. Paying a few extra bucks to save on tax/shipping/gas to get them at the twice annual auction that someone would attend anyways, isn't that bad an idea.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

For future reference, at the HDAS Auction there's a small fee that you can pay to have an item bumped up to the front of the line. I think it's a buck or two? So if you have to have your chance at something before you leave, there's opportunity to do that.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitch said:


> I think in the auction a dozen went for like 25-30. I


I just about fell off my chair, it was a shame I did not put any in the auction!!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Pamelajo said:


> I just about fell off my chair, it was a shame I did not put any in the auction!!!


Can I bring some more Rainbows for you to buy in the spring?

Like I said, some people just gotta have what they want, right then.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Me too...I had just put 10 of them back in another tank that very morning thinking Oh no one will have these at the auction! Got asked twice if I had any.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya, I think Cid and I were looking at Pam when those were auctioned off thinking they were Pam's. Makes me really grateful that I didnt need to bit for them..hehehe


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I am thinking YES! Just remind me ahead of time unless your coming to St. Catharines on the 23rd. My memory is good just really short!!!



Will said:


> Can I bring some more Rainbows for you to buy in the spring?
> 
> Like I said, some people just gotta have what they want, right then.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

On behalf of the Hamilton & District Aquarium Society. I wish to thank everyone that attended our show and auction. It is buyers, sellers and show people like you that make this event a great success. Don't forget we have another Giant Auction next March. We hope to see you all there.

Charlie Drew 
[Life Member]


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

As far as I know, there's only one big marine auction, and it's in the spring... It's put on by MAST...



azotemia said:


> just wondering.... was the auction only for FW stuff?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think if or when more people find out about the Club auctions and people take the chance to bring more exotic or expensive fish to the auctions. People will pay to have these fish. Most people are afraid of taking expensive fish in case they sells cheap. But i have found that more often than not the unusual stuff always brings a good or fair price. 

If not then at least the word that these fish exist and people at the auction are breeding them then deals can be setup later. I think people should put their contact info on each bag for sale. Only if they want repeat or losing bidders to ask them later for fish.

Percent of sales go to the club. But they do put the event on and it's a lot of work even though the HAS make it look easy. Also it supports the hobby that we all are involved in.

We get to meet fellow hobbyist and support people that breed fish and bring in new fish to our area and make them more available to the rest of us.

Charlie is a perfect example he has breed many fish and has supported the hobby for many years. Without him many of the fish we enjoy (Plecos) would never be available here or very expensive.

I would like to thank Charlie and all the people involved in the Hamilton Auction. You guys do a great job.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice of you to thank the club and people who worked the auction. It is a lot of work putting one together, and the people doing all the work don't get paid. They are doing it for the love of the hobby and for their club. For those of you who aren't club members, there is no reason not to help out, even for a short time,perhaps as a runner, which gives you first crack at bidding on something that interests you. As well, you might want to think about joining a club. From what I have seen at the last 15 or so DRAS auctions, it is mostly the same people, and most are members of other clubs. So, it is nice to see that so many GTAA members made the Hamilton auction.
For members of this forum, you might consider wearing a name tag with your GTAA nick on it to help others identify you. A stick on label will work.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Hdas*

HI Guys
I wish a few more people would have ID themselves. 
The show and auction went really well but then the HDAS does a good job.
Didn't do too bad at the show. I forgot 3 fish including my novely tank at home. That's what happens when you only get 4 hours sleep.
Ran home half way through to get some Bettas for people. So I didn't buy a lot.
Anna had some nice looking Bettas in the show.I don't usually have much compatition in those classes. Nice going Anna.
Sold a few fish. Mainly to clear out tanks. Need more room.
Will, you where lucky to make some money. With sponsoring 2 classes and the show fees, I ended up in the hole for $24. Will have to win more classes next time.
Hope to see a few people at St.Catharines. Not sure if I will be showing much, I am finishing night shift at 7:00am that morning.
Don't really have much to sell except micro worms, grendals and scubs.
Catherine


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree with the name tags. I think I spent some time talking to Thechingster but I wasn't sure so I didn't mention it. It's hard to recognise someone from thier avatar. I doubt i would have noticed Ciddian if I hadn't overheard her talking to Pamelojo. She didn't have a baby on her shoulder. 

Great auction even though I got out bid on everything I tried to get. I can't believe those books went for as much as they did...

Lee


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

That actually is a good suggestion about name tags. I wonder if clubs would be willing to have them at the door???


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cid, Alex and I were actually talking about that when we first got there. We were kinda just walking around wondering who was who until we bumped into Catherine.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, I think if GTA would like to do this then they should contact the club (e-mail) on their site and ask if you can set up a table or just get a shirt or sign made up to tell people that you are from the GTA website and would like to hand out name tags. I think you can get them at staples for cheap.

This would be a very cheap and effective way to promote the site. Even better you can sponsor a class of fish in the fish show

To current members and non-members would be aware and maybe visit the site


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have used peel off labels (Avery type) of around 1 1/2" x 3" for name tags in the past. i had sheets of them for the printer. DRAS had similar ones at all the meetings beside the sign in book, so people could identify them selves. I will mention this to our show chairman for the spring DRAS show.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It was good to see you again Hitch, also met Pamelajoe and Anna did not know others maybe some will be in St.Kitts on the 23rd.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Bob nice to meet you too! I may see if I can get some name tags for the St. Catharines auction!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> Hi Bob nice to meet you too! I may see if I can get some name tags for the St. Catharines auction!


Name tags would be a great Idea.

Had a great time at the auction. Bought a few items, well Ok, more than I needed! I got caught up in the excitement again. Love a good auction and Hamilton's did not disappoint. Only my second aquaria auction.

I did wear my orange cap, but it got so hot upstairs that I had to take it off when I sat down for the bidding. It was on my cooler the whole time in the aisle.

Looking forward to the St Catherine's auction on Oct 23rd Can't wait!

Nice meeting you Pamelajo, Cid, Big Fishy and the few more I can't remember names of.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! Scot Hitch and I thought you might have been a business.. "who the heck is that guy buying up all that stuff?" Then pam came over and showed me your orange hat. 

I laughed so much! XD

Yea Guys I am sooo sooo sorry if I was really bad with names and faces. I really wanted to come and chat with everyone but The auction didn't end! ha.. 

Name tags would be a dream, I picked some up for a meet and greet before and I think everyone liked them. It helps even more when you have a room with 50+ people.. O_O holy was it packed. So nice to see, and some kiddies there which was also awesome!

I had a crazy migraine in the works somewhere around 3 pm from just all the awesome going on so I do apologize if I seemed a little off :/


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

You seemed fine Jess. I took some advil partly through as I felt a headache coming on and it caught it in time.
It would have been nice if we had more time to talk. How long a drive was it for you guys?
I also saw Scott buying all the stuff and thought maybe he had just built a fishroom and needed equipment etc. He happen to lift the orange hat a one point when he was arranging stuff and it caught my eye. Thank goodness it clicked or we never would have figured out who that guy was buying all the stuff. 
I have lots of fishy friends across Canada but it is always nice to have some you can actually meet from time to time.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Pamelajo said:


> How long a drive was it for you guys?


about an hour and a half

I told Ciddan, if she let me take the wheel, it would've been 40mins max


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> You seemed fine Jess. I took some advil partly through as I felt a headache coming on and it caught it in time.
> It would have been nice if we had more time to talk. How long a drive was it for you guys?
> I also saw Scott buying all the stuff and thought maybe he had just built a fishroom and needed equipment etc. He happen to lift the orange hat a one point when he was arranging stuff and it caught my eye. Thank goodness it clicked or we never would have figured out who that guy was buying all the stuff.
> I have lots of fishy friends across Canada but it is always nice to have some you can actually meet from time to time.


Actually I did set up a fish room in my basement. I now have 1x2.5g, 2x5g, 6x10g, 1x15g, 3x30g(2reg +1tall), 2x40g and a African show tank upstairs.

I love plants too and my fish room was originally my plant propagation room for my garden. Now that my garden is full I haven't been using the room much. I will still start some seeds in the same room for spring planting. So That's why I switched it to a fish room. Always wanted one. I'm just lucky my wife gave me the basement! Dreams do come true!

I'm making up for a 30 year hiatus from having an aquarium!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Well then welcome back. I keep hoping hubby will give in and let me have the three car garage, heated with warm water running to it when needed and a floor drain. No such luck so far.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettasandbeads said:


> HI Guys
> I wish a few more people would have ID themselves.
> The show and auction went really well but then the HDAS does a good job.
> Didn't do too bad at the show. I forgot 3 fish including my novely tank at home. That's what happens when you only get 4 hours sleep.
> ...


I bought a bottle of scubs. They're really small.

Are they a fish food or just for deco? 
How do you take care of them? 
Preferences?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Fish food. I bought some last year (actually my wife) as I told her that I want shrimps. She wants sure which kind so when she heard "freshwater shrimps" she went for it. She got them at $1 and was so proud. Shortly lived after I came back and told her it was not guy the ones we wanted.

Story short, put them in a jar, air and done.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Scotmando said:


> I bought a bottle of scubs. They're really small.
> 
> Are they a fish food or just for deco?
> How do you take care of them?
> Preferences?


Scuds will do very well on thread algae. In fact, they are great at removing algae from plants.


----------

